# Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?



## Wallerschreck (22. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich aus Neuseeland zurück bin und an zahlreichen Tagen frustriert zusehen mussten wie herrliche Forellen in kristallklarem Wasser meine Spinner, Blinker und Gummifische gelangweilt ignoriert haben gleichzeitig aber eifrig Insekten von der Wasseroberfläche fraßen habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen doch mal Richtung Fliegenfischen zu schielen. 

Das ganze elitäre Gehabe so mancher Fliegenfischer ist mir aber irgendwie suspekt |bigeyes und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich es auch nicht ein für einen eintägigen Kurs >100€ auszugeben da mir nicht klar ist was man von so einem Tag erwarten will.

Bisher habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht "Das Angeln lernt man am Wasser".

Jetzt will ich aber mal "Hand aufs Herz" von euch Fliegenfischern wissen ob so ein Kurs wirklich notwendig ist oder ob ich das Fischen auch lerne wenn ich mir eine einigermaßen abgestimmte Kombi zulege (die gesparten 100€ für den Kurs können stattdessen dann in ordentliches Gerät fließen ) und mich in aller Seelenruhe im Selbststudium damit befasse.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo,

ich würde Dir schon zu einem Kurs raten. Beim Selbsterlernen auch nach Büchern/Videos brauchts Du viel mehr Zeit um einigermaßen Werfen zu können, außerdem baust Du da bestimmt einige Fehler ein, die später, wenn sie eingeschliffen sind nur schwer rückgängig zu machen sind.
Außerdem, manche Trickwürfe kann man sich selbst nur schwer beibringen, gilt umsomehr für Anfänger.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo,

Nachtrag; die meisten Fliegenfischer die ich kenne haben keine elitäres Gehabe wozu auch? Wenn sich jemand für den besseren Angler hält nur weil er Fliegenfischer ist, hat er meiner Meinung nach eine Profilneurose.
Fliegenfischen ist halt in den letzten zwanzig Jahren in gewissen Kreisen "in" geworden, das führt ab und an eben zu Auswüchsen. Viele dieser "elitären" Fischer sind nach einiger Zeit wieder abgesprungen.
Und Spinner triffst Du ab und an auch unter den anderen Anglern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## GoFlyFishing (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo,

vorab, schön dass du dich fürs Fliegenfischen entschieden hast! Zu deiner Frage:ja, es ist im Selbststudium erlernbar (natürlich mit Buch- Internet und DVD- Unterstützung), aber es kostet dich mindestens das 5-fache an Zeit und Nerven, glaub mir. 

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, ich habs mir auf diese Weise selber beigebracht, hatte nach dem Studium aber auch n halbes Jahr lang Zeit für derartige "Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen". 
Zwei Fischereisaisonen später habe ich dann rein aus Interesse noch Wurfkurse für Fortgeschrittene besucht, habe aber feststellen müssen, dass ich zwar nichts wesentliches mehr lernen kann, doch das Vorhandene noch vielfach verbessert werden könnte... allein das ist eine lebenslange Aufgabe, wenn mans ernst nimmt  Da gehts dann aber um den Willen zur Perfektionierung, deine Fische fängst du selbstverständlich auch vorher schon...

Aber tu dir den Gefallen und mach evtl. über Bekannte, die Fliegenfischen, dich mit der Wurftechnik vertraut, und besuch nen Kurs! Danach biste immer noch lang kein perfekter Fliegenfischer, glaub mir, aber du weißt dann wenigstens woran du dann selbstständig arbeiten musst und was du verbessern kannst! 

Das Frustpotenzial beim reinen Selberlernen ist wesentlich größer - oft machst du ewig einen kleinen Fehler, der z.b. verhindert, dass du den Doppelzug wirklich begreifst - im Kurs könnte der Lehrer dir einfach mit einem kleinen Tipp oder Handgriff weiterhelfen, und das wars.... 

Grüße
Simon

PS: das "elitäre" Gehabe wird den Fliegenfischern meist nur von anderen, die deren Leidenschaft nicht verstehen, angedichtet. Du wirst kaum nettere und umgänglichere Leute treffen, als bei den Fliegenfischern, meine Erfahrung. Tipp: vielerorts gibts sogenannte Fliegenfischer-Stammtische zum Erfahrungstaustausch, dort wird man einen "Neuen" immer herzlich aufnehmen, und ihm mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen...

Buchtipp, geb ich immer wieder, meiner Meinung nach das beste Einsteigerbuch zum Fliegenfischen: "Das ist Fliegenfischen" (Hans Eiber). Du findest dort wirklich alles was du wissen musst, Gerät, Wurftechnik, Trickwürfe, Fliegenmuster, Köderführung, usw... Kannst du auch später noch brauchen. Kostet dich 15 Eu und du hast alles kompakt und musst nicht mühsam alles im Internet zusammensuchen...


----------



## Sneep (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo,

ich habe es mir auch selber beigebracht.
Damals war das Fliegenfischen wenig verbreitet. Kurse waren weitgehend unbekannt (mir zumindest)

Dabei habe ich in der Nachbarschaft für viel Heiterkeit gesorgt mit meiner Peitsche und einem Buch unterm Arm auf der Kuhwiese.

Das geht alles, ich habe es aber später bereut. 

Die Gefahr ist sehr groß, dass man sich einen Wurffehler antrainiert.
Wenn man solche  einen Fehlrer erst mal verinnerlicht hat, weil man auf den Fehler nicht aufmerksam gemacht wird und die Ursache nicht erkennt, wird man den sehr schwer wieder los. 

Das war bei mir einer der Standardfehler, die Schnur sinkt hinten zu weit ab, weil das Handgelenk abknickt.
In der Folge hängt man dauern in der Bodenvegetation , sehr frustrierend.

Ich rate die zum Kurs, lege hier ein vernünftiges Fundament, worauf diu später durch eigne Übungen aufbauen kannst.

Das ganze heißt übrigens Fliegenfischen und nicht Fliegenwerfen. Die Präsentation der Fliege gehört ebenfalls dazu. Auch das lernt man auf einem guten Lehrgang.

Sneep


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

So ein typischer Kurs dauert einen Tag.
Ich habe schon genug Schulungen und Seminare mitgemacht und bisher muss ich sagen ist das was nach so einem Tag "Gruppentherapie" hängenbleibt minimal bis wertlos. Insbesondere wenn man als blutiger Anfänger da hin geht um nur mal rein zu schnuppern. 
Ist es nicht sinnvoller zuerst mal selbst anzufangen damit man dann wenigstens die Chance hat die richtigen Fragen zu stellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Mit einem Buch und Selbststudium kann man sicher das, was man normalerweise braucht (so um die 10 m Schnur werfen/kontrollieren/servieren), sich selber problemlos beibringen - keine große Kunst.

Spezialwürfe, spezielle Arten des Services, evtl. auch noch Fliegenbinden etc., da macht ein Kurs sicher Sinn, um Fehler zu vermeiden bzw. diese sich nicht anzutrainieren.

Wichtiger wäre aber jemand, der einem hilft, das für sein Gewässer benötigte Gerät zu kaufen, um da Fehler zu vermeiden. Da geht in meinen Augen mehr schief als beim werfen/angeln..

Mit Nassfliege, kleinen Streamern oder Nymphen kann man aber locker an seine Fische kommen, wenn man so um die knappe 10 m Schnur werfen kann, was wirklich kein Hexenwerk ist.


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Da Fängt das Problem schon an. In meinem Verein gibt es keinen einzigen Fliegenangler dabei hätte ich schöne Gewässer dafür. Einen See mit relativ ungestörten Wurf/Übungsmöglichkeiten und genug Barschen, außerdem einen Wiesenbach mit Forelle, Hecht und Barsch der aber an vielen Stellen stark mit Ufervegetation zugewachsen ist. Da stell ich mir das Fliegenfischen schwierig vor. Ich hätte mir jetzt erst mal eine alround-kombo gekauft.
Sowas hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Abu-Garcia-D...e&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=121251864547&rt=nc


----------



## woern1 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Kannst dich ja mal bei der Casting-Clinic informieren, ob das für dich was wäre.

Ist quasi bei dir um die Ecke (sofern dein Ort Frankfurt/Main ist)

http://www.casting-clinic.de/
TL

werner

Übrigens gibt's in der Hinsicht unzählige Freds über Kurs oder Nichtkurs bzw. Selbstbeibringen. Persönliche Meinung: Ich würde auch eher zu einem Kurs tendieren.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo, 

du hast ein verwachsenes Bächlein zum Fischen? Auch mit der Fliege kein Problem, im Gegenteil, wie du an diesem genialen Video sehen kannst, das ich vor kurzem auch in einem anderen Thread verlinkt habe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ9iUaEF_rQ

Der im Video kanns natürlich aber auch super. Aber du siehst, es geht, und wie!

Nichts spricht dagegen , dass du auch vor dem Kurs schon mit Werfen loslegst, und es selber probierst - aaber: wie mehrmals gesagt, du wirst dir Fehler antrainieren, und es nicht einmal merken. Und unser Bewegungsapparat ist so, dass einmal eingeschliffene Bewegungen erinnert werden, und sich nur schwer wieder abtrainieren lassen. Diese Fehler können später, wenn du wirklich gut werden willst zu einem großen Hindernis werden. Um sie dann mühsam abzustellen, wirst du irgendwann erst recht einen Kurs besuchen wollen, du sparst dir also nichts.

Außerdem wirst du in nem Kurs verschiedene Ruten und Kombinationen probieren können, was dir eine spätere Kaufentscheidung erleichtert. 
Nicht zuletzt wirst du, wenn bei dir in der Nähe, nette andere Fischer kennenlernen, und vielleicht Tipps zu Gewässern, etc., erhalten.

Ich würde mit dem Kurs anfangen und dann ein Selbststudium daran anschließen, ehrlich. Du hast genug zu tun, um nach dem Kurs dich an die Feinheiten zu machen. Is der bessere Weg!

Lies doch einfach als Vorbereitung zum Kurs schon mal genanntes Buch! Auch das wird dir helfen die richtigen Fragen im Kurs zu stellen. Du erhältst dort einen Überblick über alle Wurftechniken, Trickwürfe, zudem Infos zum Gerät! Du weißt dann wenigstens schon mal, was du alles nicht weißt!


Grüße
Simon

PS: ich würde mir das von dir verlinkte Set nicht kaufen, auch nicht als Anfänger, und schon gar nicht "blind" ohne Beratung und Wurferfahrung. Später wenn du`s kannst, und weißt was dir liegt, willst dann ne andere Rute. Auch hier sparst du nichts, mit Sicherheit. Wer so kauft, kauft nämlich meistens zweimal. Erst informieren, probieren, ein wenig Können, dann kaufen. Der Kurs hilft auch da!


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> P. Erst informieren, probieren, ein wenig Können, dann kaufen. Der Kurs hilft auch da!



Ist das denn wirklich so? Ich erinnere mich nur zu gut an den Kurs zum Fischereischein. Der ging über mehrere Wochenenden nicht nur an einem Tag und gelernt habe ich dort außer Selbstbeweihräucherung des Schulungsleiters nur dass ich die 600 Fragen aus dem Buch auswendig lernen muss.....
Das hätte ich auch gut ohne Kurs gekonnt.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo,

Du kannst den Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung nicht mit einem Kurs zum Erlernen des Fliegenfischens vergleichen.
Das eine ist fast reine Theorie, während ein Fliegenfischerkurs doch mehr Praxis ist.
Wenn Du ernsthaft am Fliegenfischen interessiert bist, kommst Du um einen Kurs oder der Unterrichtung durch einen versierten Fliegenfischer nicht herum.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kunde (27. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Naja, dass ein Anfänger-Kurs sinnvoll ist sehe ich genau so aber ich würde nicht so weit gehen und behaupten ohne würde es nicht gehen. Viele meiner Freunde und auch ich selber haben das Fliegenfischen ohne Kurs erlernt. 
Mit ein bisschen Ahnung von Physik, Youtube, Büchern, Foren und ner guten Hand voll Ausdauer und Ehrgeiz gehts auch so... Man muss nur dran bleiben und sich nicht von Rückschlägen beeindrucken lassen...

Gruß Kunde


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ist das denn wirklich so? Ich erinnere mich nur zu gut an den Kurs zum Fischereischein. Der ging über mehrere Wochenenden nicht nur an einem Tag und gelernt habe ich dort außer Selbstbeweihräucherung des Schulungsleiters nur dass ich die 600 Fragen aus dem Buch auswendig lernen muss.....
> Das hätte ich auch gut ohne Kurs gekonnt.



Hallo, 

ja das ist wirklich so. Vergiss die Fischereiprüfungs-Erfahrung, das is kein Vergleich, die war für mich auch stumpes Absitzen nach Vorgabe. 

Mein Fliegenfischer Fortgeschrittenen Kurs war dahingegen so: ein netter Instruktor aus meiner Region hat mir und 4 Gleichgesinnten für 60 Eu an einem Tag die Wurftechnik sehr engagiert verbessern geholfen. Und zwar sowohl auf der grünen Wiese, wie im Fluss. Einen Fisch, 43er Regenbogen, habe ich dabei auch gefangen 

Das war vom Charakter her ein lockerer, kameradschaftlicher "Männerausflug", mit Brotzeit am VW Bus zwischendurch. Auf die Probleme jedes Einzelnen wurde intensiv eingegangen, und Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten aufgezeigt. Nicht theoretisch, sondern praktisch. "Halt die Hand besser so, kipp nicht das Handgelenk, verbesser das Timing beim Doppelzug, führe dazu die linke Hand so und so", usw. 

War super! 

Mit besagtem Instruktor bin ich auch später noch öfter zum Fischen gegangen, wir wollten sogar mal einen Bach pachten, was dann doch nicht geklappt hat... 

Der Kurs wird dir viele viele Tage und wohl Wochen Selbststudium ersetzen. Wenn du anfängst, fang gleich "gscheid" an, sagt man in Bayern! 

Glaub einem, ders anders gemacht hat und jetzt schlauer is. Selbststudium NACH dem Kurs, so solls sein!

Grüße 
Simon

PS: Ich habe an dem Tag auch 4 verschiedene Gerätezusammenstellungen und Ruten geworfen, wo hast du sonst die Möglichkeit dazu?


----------



## Pupser (28. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*



woern1 schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja mal bei der Casting-Clinic informieren, ob das für dich was wäre.
> 
> Ist quasi bei dir um die Ecke (sofern dein Ort Frankfurt/Main ist)
> 
> http://www.casting-clinic.de/



Wallerschreck, den Tipp hätte ich Dir jetzt genauso gegeben.
Ich war ebenfalls schon dort, ist 'ne nette Truppe.
Und der Taunus als Übungsort ist ja von frankfurt aus nun wirklich nicht weit.

In welchem Verein bist Du denn?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (28. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo,
ich habe auch mit dem Fliegenfischen vor 2 Wochen angefangen und werde jetzt einen Kurs besuchen. Ohne das geht es nicht und die Forellen stehen nicht drauf, wenn man sie auspeitschen will und dressieren, dass sie beim Peitschen in den Kescher springen klappt leider auch nicht ganz so.


----------



## Sethay (29. April 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte ebenfalls dieses Jahr mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen und hatte mir auch überlegt, ob ich es erst selbst versuche, oder einen Kurs besuche.
Habe mich für den Kurs entschieden, der vergangenes Wochenende stattfand.
Ich habe es nicht bereut. Ich habe sehr viel in diesen 2 Tagen gelernt, und kann so einen Kurs nur weiterempfehlen. 
Für mich heißt es jetzt üben üben üben 

Gruß
Sethay


----------



## KirschiNDH (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo.

Jetzt klinke ich mich auch mal ein #h

Habe vor kurzem auch mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen und war der Meinung, ich lern mir das schon selber irgendwie.
Wie ich nach kurzer Zeit feststellen musste, ist das "werfern" doch eine Kunst für sich.
Hab am Fluss jermanden kennengelernt der sich meiner dann etwas angenommen hat. Dadurch konnte ich dann schon mal meine ersten Forellen mit der Fliege landen 
Jedoch wird es wohl unumgänglich sein einen Kurz zu besuchen wenn man ordentlich Fliegenfischen möchte.
Die hälfte der Zeit am Fluss verbringe ich damit meine Schnur zu Entknoten oder meine Fliege aus der Rutenspitze zu holen.
Auch das besagte Auspeitschen kenne ich nur zu gut |motz:

Also um es zusammenzufassen, mit Kurs wird es dir schneller mehr Spaß machen. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo, also ohne Kurs wird das nichts, oder du hast gute Freunde die dich dabei unterstützen.

Problematisch ist auch, wenn du dir erstmal Wurffehler angeeignet hast, sind die schwer wieder abzustellen.

Ich würde dir auch einen Kurs gleich am Anfang empfehlen, kann ja auch ein ganz kurzer sein, nur um die Grundlagen des Werfens dir anzueignen.

Danach dann üben üben üben. ( Ich habe danmals mindestens 4 x die Woche trainiert). Dies geht dann auch an heimischen Nicht-Samoniden-Gewässern. Du kanns es dann ja mal auf Uklei mit der Trocknen probieren oder auf Barsch.

Das wichtigste zum Anfang nicht zu schwer und nicht auf Weite gehen, sondern versuchen sauber zu werfen.

Bei Kursen kannst du dann auch gleich einige Kontakte knüpfen. In deinem weiteren Fliegenfischerleben, solltest du dann werfen können, muß dir auch jemand das Fischen noch etwas Zeigen.

Versuche also so früh wie möglich einen Kurs zu machen ohne geht es kaum oder du hast die Top Kontakte.
Der Tip der kurz vorher gegeben wurde hört sich richtig gut an, versuche es dochmal bei der Gruppe.

Wenn dann alles passt, versuche dich mal an einem Topgewässer (Fliegenfischerzentrum), hier ist das Fischen vielleicht schwerer wegen dem Befischungsdruck, aber du kannst dir hier viel von den Anderen abgucken und interessante Gespräche führen.

In welcher Ecke von Deutschland sitzt du denn, bzw. willst du fischen?


----------



## Moselgrundel (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hey zusammen!

Mir geht es da ähnlich wie vielen hier. Habe vor mit dem Fliegenfischen anzufangen und bin mir am überlegen in einen Kurs zu gehen.

Wohne in Trier/ Rheinland-Pfalz. Der einzige Kurs an einem Bach den ich gefunden habe ist der von Ralf Renell in der Eifel:

http://www.fliegen-shop.de/Fliegenfischerkurse__NRW_EifelBergLand/

Aber 190€ für zwei Tage ist für  meinen Studentenbeutel echt viel.
Vor allem wenn ich daran denke, dass ich für die Ausrüstung nochmal 200€ ausgeben muss.
Aber das Thema lässt mir keine Ruhe, hab mir so oft Fliegenfischer angesehen und finde es faszinierend.

Meine Fragen an euch sind folgende:

1.) Kennt jemand noch andere Kurse in Rheinland-Pfalz?

2.) Hab mich intensiv mit Testberichten, Büchern rund ums Fliegenfischen und Preisvergleichen im Internet rumgeschlagen. 
Die einhellige Meinung in Literatur in Internet ist die, dass ein Anfänger sich eine Rute mit mittlerer Aktion kaufen sollte, Schnurklassse 5 oder 6, Schnur WF als Schwimmschnur und bei der Länge hab ich an 2,75 gedacht, das würde zu meinem Gewässer am besten passen.
Seht ihr das auch so?

Bin schließlich zu dem Entschluss gekommmen eine Greys Rute zu kaufen. Die hatten ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aber wurden auch gut bewertet. Die Frage für mich war nur, die Greys GR10 oder GR30?

Achja, hab mich unter Anderem an folgende Website gehalten was die Testberichte anging:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/fliruten.html

Fand es nur etwas seltsam dass jede Rute für die ich mich interessiert habe da im Test gut abgeschnitten hat, ist das ne Seite die vom Händler gesponsored wird?

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar,
Liebe Grüße aus Trier!


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*



Moselgrundel schrieb:


> Fand es nur etwas seltsam dass jede Rute für die ich mich interessiert habe da im Test gut abgeschnitten hat, ist das ne Seite die vom Händler gesponsored wird?



Tjo, wer hätte das gedacht !?

Ein gut gemeinter Tip, kauf dir erst Gerät, wenn du weisst* wo* du regelmässig fischen wirst. Und nach den Gegebenheiten richtet man die Erstauswahl aus.

Nochn Tip: vom üblichen Tacklewahn solltest du dich verabschieden. Wenns nicht grade Meerforellenfischen an der Ostsee sein soll, oder Hechte am See oder grossen Strom, ist die Rute und die Rolle nicht wirklich wichtig.
Eine gute Schnur bzw. viele gute Schnüre |supergri machen es beim Flifi... Viele Leute sparen da am falschen Slot. Die Schnur ist eben nicht (wie bei allen andern Angelarten) nur Verbindung zum Fisch, sondern eben auch so etwas wie dein Wurfgewicht. Am Bach/kleinen Fluss ist es ziemlich egal ob man nun zwei Meter mehr oder weniger werfen kann. Man muss die Fische bzw. deren Standplätze ja sowieso meist per ranwaten angehen.
Und da liegt dein grösstes Problem. 200 Eus als Etat sind doch sehr knapp bemessen. Watkescher, Weste, Watstiefel/Hose, viele, viele Fliegen bzw. Bindematerial, Bindestock, Vorfächer, Dosen usw.

Da steckt schon ein bisschen Kohle drin |kopfkrat.
 Aber auch ein Trost, hast du mal richtig Feuer gefangen, wirst du nie mehr anders angeln . Ich hab' seit 10 Jahren keinen Wurm mehr angefasst .

Last but not least, ich hab weder Wurf- noch Bindekurs gemacht. Hab mal ein Foto angehängt von nem fischigen Platz, der mir gestern auf knapp 20 m 4 Äschen, 2 Bafos und nen Minibarsch beschert hat.  Da nutzt einem kein Überkopfwurf oder Rollwurf viel, und mehr wird man in einem Kurs kaum lernen. Ständige Praxis und Übung sind da viel wichtiger.
Just my 2 cts


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Hallo Moselgrundel,

eine 5er Rute ist in unseren Breiten schon richtig. Eine 6er halte ich für leicht überdimensioniert, ausser Du fischt in Mischgewässern wo als Beifang mal auch ein Karpfen oder eine starke Barbe dabei ist.
Zum Kurs: Rolf Renell ist schon zu empfehlen da ist ja auch das Leihgerät im Preis enthalten und der schwatzt dir garantiert nichts auf, was für Dich nicht passt und Du hast eine erstklassige Beratung. Die Kosten, die sind woanders ähnlich.
Zu den Rutentests allgemein: ich fische schon sehr lange mit der Fliege, war in meiner Jugend auch aktiver Caster, ich habe hunderte von Ruten geworfen, es war keine dabei, mit der ich nicht nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit zurechtkam, egal ob Spitzenaktion, semiparabolischer oder parabolischer Aktion, dabei war es egal, ob es eine 50 Euro oder 800 Euro Rute war. Daraus mein Fazit: es gibt keine "schlechten" Ruten sondern nur welche, die einem mehr oder weniger liegen.
Lass Dich vom Markenfetischismus nicht verunsichern, da ist viel Unsinn dabei. Manchmal werfe ich aus Nostalgiegründen noch meine erste Fliegenrute (Baujahr 1961) und siehe da, mit der geht es auch noch.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. 275cm halte ich für etwas lang - kommt aber auch darauf an, wo Du fischt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

In der heutigen YouTube & Co. Welt kann man einen Kurs durchaus besuchen, muss man aber nicht. Nur ein Beispiel, schau mal hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEigGpYndQg&list=PLLOQ7CxWHjAe7t9F4_6LyzSneXb0oeUZZ&index=1

Im Kurs lernst du auch nicht mehr und soviel Selbstreflektion sollte man schon haben, um die eigenen Fehler zu erkennen. Die Fehler beim werfen wird man zwangsläufig feststellen, keine Sorge... man hört ein peitschen, die Schnur streckt sich nicht sondern fällt in sich zusammen, Knoten im Vorfach, etc.

Jetzt heißt es am Wasser üben, üben, üben. Und immer daran denken... 

1. 11 Uhr / 1 Uhr
2. richtiger Krafteinsatz
3. Timing

So, nach 2-3 Besuchen am Wasser sollte es eigentlich schon gut funktionieren. Wenn nicht, klappt es offensichtlich mit dem Selbststudium nicht und würde deshalb an dieser Stelle doch ernsthaft über einen Kursbesuch nachdenken. |supergri

Allerdings zweifel ich auch etwas an der Geschäftstüchtigkeit einiger Händler. Mensch, so ein Kurs sollte mind. einmal im Monat kostenlos (!) angeboten werden, um potenziellen Interessenten überhaupt mal das Fliegenfischen näher zu bringen. Logisch, dass man im gleichen Zug eine passende Rute/Rolle/Schnur zusammenstellt und diese dann im besten Fall gleich im Laden gekauft wird. Darauf aufbauend kann man immer noch einen kostenpflichtigen Aufbaukurs anbieten. |rolleyes


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Alter Falter, nu haste ihm den Etheonheini raus gegoggelt, nen Downstreamnympher #q.

Der erklärt gut https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zv6k_bJUFo

Oder eben gleich den Herrn Feuerstein, ist mir zwar nicht sehr sympatisch, aber ein verdammt guter Werfer.


----------



## Moselgrundel (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Danke an alle für eure schnellen Antworten!

@Rhöner: Ich habe vor bei mir in der Sauer und/oder in der Saar zu fischen. Das sind zwei Moselzuflüsse im Westen Rheinland-Pfalz. Soweit ich weiß ist das Barbengewässer. Laut Angaben von Anglern soll es aber da sogut wie jeden Fisch geben. Es gibt Bereiche die kann man ohne Probleme in hüfthohem Wasser durchwaten, andere nicht mehr. 
Das Ufer ist in der Regel bewachsen, es gibt aber auch Stellen des Flusses die sich an der Wiese befinden.
Der Fluss ist ca. zwischen 5 und 30 m breit, schätze ich Deshalb dachte ich, dass ich lieber eine Rute von 2,75 nehme.
Außerdem habe ich mir überlegt mal in der Mosel damit angeln zu gehen, was sagt ihr dazu? Macht das Sinn? Ich habe schon von Leuten gehört die auch im Rhein angeln gehen. 
200€ wollte ich höchstens für Rute und Rolle ausgeben, den Rest nicht mitgerechnet.

Noch ein Grund warum ich mich für einen Kurs interessiere ist der Grund das für mich das Fliegenfischen etwas ist wie für den komplett-Laien das Angeln im Allgemeinen.
Vor dem Angelschein war ich wenigstens als kleiner Junge mal ein paar mal angeln, das war nichts total neues

@Lajos: Danke für dein PN
Ich werde schon aus Preisgründen aber auch aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung nicht auf den Markenzug aufspringen Ich habe nur keine Lust mir wie bei meiner ersten Angel was zu kaufen was sich hinterher als sperrig, unhandlich und nicht an meinen Anforderungen orientiert ist herausstellt.

@Mozartkugel und Rhöner, was eure Youtube Guides angeht, den Etheonguide hab ich mir vor ein paar Wochen tatsächlich angeschaut, den anderen jetzt auch @Rhöner. Aber was soll ein Anfänger dazu sagen ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist was die sa sagen^^


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Na das hört sich doch gut an Moselgrundel.
Da ist deine Tendenz eher mit einer 6er Rute anzufangen gar nicht so schlecht. Wird ja dann eher aufs Nymphen- und Streamer fischen rauslaufen. Und über 10 m Breite ist das Werfen auch nicht mehr wild, das wird laufen :q.

Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spass, es macht echt Laune wenns dann klappt .

P.S. der Östereicher bringt das soo plastisch rüber, waaan Spaaaanung in die Rute kommt, und wo die Ännergie herrrkommt


----------



## Moselgrundel (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

XD

Kann ich denn mit ner 5er Rute keine Nymphen und Streamer fischen?
Bzw kann ich mit einer 6er Rute keine Trocken-und Nassfliegen fischen?
Das verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## Rhxnxr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Selbststudium lernen?*

Kannste natürlich auch, aber mit der 6er kannste beschwerte Nymphen oder nasse Streamer halt etwas besser werfen.
Allein schon das Anheben einer Nymphe aus der Tiefe z.B. braucht ja eine gewisse Power in der Rute.


----------

